# Xbox live hackers steal money out of mom's Visa



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

It's a creative hacking world out there it seems and the Microsoft Xbox games (Microsoft Xbox Live) seems to feed the users (just like buying drugs) and extort money out of them.
Hackers are quite prevalent on these Xbox Live accounts and steal virtual credits bought from Microsoft and money out of your credit card, if it is left as an open credit card
where the CC information is retained.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2013/03/22/bc-fifa-hacking.html




> It’s big business. They (Microsoft) are targeting the kids, especially under 13. The kids think this is the best thing since sliced bread, so I feel that they are targeting the kids and getting their parents to pay more and more and more into a digital [player] add-on system.”


Ok, this is the mom's fault for giving "little Johnny" her credit card information and not keeping tabs on how it was going to be used.

"Little Johnny"...Mom! I just gotta buy these additional virtual players on my team..because MY team is going to win..but I just need to get "Beckham" for $100!
Mommie: ok little Johnny..I don't want to hold you back on your dreams of being a champion soccer player..here's my Visa..but "choose wisely".


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

I love how she calls out Microsoft for lax security after handing her 11-year old her credit card.

There are so many other ways to buy this type of stuff that doesn't involve saving your credit card info in your 11 year-old's video game machine. While I agree MS could do more, this woman could have also prevented it all by exercising a bit of caution.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I buy xbox live points for 4 months at a time worth at the video game store. I hand over my credit card to the clerk in the bricks and mortar store. I sign the slip.

I hand over the validation code to my kids near the renewal time, if they are on top of the repsonibilites of using the box - ie are household chores still being done attentivley, and homework being done, and gettign to school regualrly. 

There are times when the subscription lapses due to me holding out on them for a week or two until I see evidence that life can be moved forward without me nagging when the box still exists, but all of thier online buddies are not available to network with in live mode.


----------

